
I am the first (and so far only) person to bicycle to the South Pole AMA - grahamburger
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/agbnut/i_am_the_first_and_so_far_only_person_to_bicycle/
======
zunzun
As a feat of physical ability and endurance, this would have been far more
impressive if a child's tricycle had been used.

